
Worried about cell phone radiation? Just wait for the Apple Watch - gridscomputing
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Worried-about-cell-phone-radiation-Just-wait-for-12223610.php
======
miles
Also worth reading, especially the suggestions at the end:

Do Cell Phones Cause Cancer? Probably, but It's Complicated

[https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/do-cell-
phon...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/do-cell-phones-cause-
cancer-probably-but-it-s-complicated/)

